# New Frizzle Serama Rooster! :D



## WeeLittleChicken

Well two of my Serama pullets started laying eggs so it was time to find them a man.... boy did I ever. I can't believe I found this little guy local, I was planning on shipping one in. He is a laugh riot. This bird is the sweetest chicken I have ever met (and my other Seramas are far from skittish!) He literally likes being hugged. It's hilarious. He's in quarantine now but as soon as he gets out he's going to be with two adoring hens.  I named him Popcorn because I think he may have popped out of an egg with that hairdo!

(Also if anyone wants to give a guess as to his color please do... I saw his father who was solid brown. So pretty. I am thinking maybe he's a mottled dun?)




























Here is his two future ladies. (Any guesses to their color is welcome as well.) I am so excited for them.


----------



## 7chicks

Pretty girls!!! Their new boyfriend is just adorable! Love the name! It fits him perfect!!!


----------



## jen3910

Oh wow is he adorable. Can't wait to see their babies. If you are interested in selling a few eggs let me know!


----------



## Lissa

He is so cute! I want one now!!!


----------



## Energyvet

What a terrific group! And I love the name. What are the girls names? He's a pip alright. Can't wait to see pics when he's done growing.


----------



## robopetz

I want a frizzle! Lol nice!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Thanks everyone.  We'll see how the egg thing goes. I am trying to grow my flock for now but that does seem like an interesting project someday! My original Serama pair is STILL laying. It's been six or seven months. The hen refuses to go broody and my incubation efforts have remained failures (although this last batch should be hatching soon if they are to hatch at all - I did see some development but I am uncertain if it stopped or not. Only the next few days will tell.) The two pullets Popcorn is going in with (Aphrodite and Athena) came from broody lines so I am hoping I won't have to bother with their eggs but we'll see!


----------



## Bluerooster

Now we know what happens when you put a rooster in th' dryer.


----------



## My3Cats

I have a tiny hen like the one on the right. I got her from my niece this fall. She hasnt laid any eggs yet. maybe in the spring. 
also in regard to silkies and probably frizzles too they dont have a distictive tail like many types. I have a female silkie and I believe a male and they look identical as far as feathers. The black one has a small bald spot on the back of her neck(from the rooster I believe) the other one doesnt.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm

Where's the little guys tail?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

He has a tail. LoL. I imagine it'll get bigger with age (he was born late October so he's still got time.) I have a Plymouth Rock 'roo who lost his tail this fall to plucking... he looks like a rumpless now as it still hasn't grown in yet. SIGH.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

My3Cats... my two pullets are six months old and just started laying (but I brought them in the house after this latest cold snap so they got light and warmth..) I think Seramas are somewhat unpredictable with the laying!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

great BLOG btw weelittlechicken!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Thanks! I try! Didn't realize anyone was reading it.


----------



## heyheypaula

I am the proud new owner of three little Frizzle babies! They are three weeks old. Here's to hoping for some ladies!


----------



## robopetz

O M G!!!! Look at them.... Ugh! I'm so jealous, congrats thy are just too cute!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Awe, even their feet are curly! That's so cute. Good luck with them being girls!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

great looking FRIZZLE chicks there, heyheypaula!!!


----------



## heyheypaula

Thank you everyone! I am just so pleased with them! It seems like every time I look they have a new curly feather poking out! Here are some more pictures!


----------



## heyheypaula

Hello everyone! I received these three chicks two weeks ago and they've already grown so much! The woman I got them from said frizzles and silkies can be very difficult to sex and that she had one chicken she was sure was a rooster until she started laying eggs! I'm starting to have my suspicions though already... What do you all think?

Blanche is the biggest and most beautiful (in my opinion!) and my favorite! She's very sweet and loves to be held and cuddled. She's also very brave and like to be high up. I often catch her perched upon the water bottle feeder in their cage!

























Dorothy is the second largest and has the most developed wattles. She is very brave and combative with Blanche. I've suspected she might be a rooster and have tried not to bond too closely with her in the event I have to re-home her... She is sweet as well however.

























Rose! She appears to be the most "hen-like" out of the three of them. She is "squatty" and very cuddly and always hides beneath the other two when they are together. She is also very tiny and has the most "frizzles", haha. I am very attached to her already.

























Here are a couple pictures of Blanche and Rose together for size comparison:


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

if I had to guess I'd say Rose is your only girl there. Blanche has a crazy big comb (and personality sounds like a roo to me) and Dorothy just has that whole rooster stance going on. I could be wrong but that'd be my guess. Love the names BTW. Will you change them if they end up roos? LoL


----------



## robopetz

Sorry cant help with sexing. But wanted to say they are adorable, such cutie patooty's!


----------



## robopetz

They so much personality huh!?


----------



## heyheypaula

Oh man, my boyfriend insists he heard "Dorothy" attempting to crow this morning! Anyone want a frizzle rooster?


----------



## Energyvet

Where do you live? Most of us are too far away. :-/


----------



## heyheypaula

Whoops, Upstate NY*


----------



## heyheypaula

It's official! "Dorothy" is a bouncing baby Rooster! I heard and saw her attempting to "crow" quite a few times this morning!


----------



## robopetz

They crow that early? Cute lil thing crowing.


----------



## heyheypaula

Hopefully Mr. B will grow into this thing!


----------



## heyheypaula

Whoops, update!

They are all Roosters!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Oh no! I'm sorry your frizzles turned out to be drag queens. Happens to the best of us. I do love the sweater!

I should update too. I finally got some of Popcorn's chicks to hatch. He's the little frizzle Serama that started this thread. Here's the frizzled chickies I ended up with. I think there's two 'roos and three pullets. The smaller ones are a week younger.

I love the colors... Got a dun one (I don't care if it isn't technically chocolate - the color looks almost identical, I don't mind a little black smudging!) A black one, two partridge (?) colored ones and a toffee colored one whose color stumps me. I might name them all after candy...










This one just looks so Bowie-eque it makes me laugh.


----------



## cluck_and_quack

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry your frizzles turned out to be drag queens. Happens to the best of us. I do love the sweater!
> 
> I should update too. I finally got some of Popcorn's chicks to hatch. He's the little frizzle Serama that started this thread. Here's the frizzled chickies I ended up with. I think there's two 'roos and three pullets. The smaller ones are a week younger.
> 
> I love the colors... Got a dun one (I don't care if it isn't technically chocolate - the color looks almost identical, I don't mind a little black smudging!) A black one, two partridge (?) colored ones and a toffee colored one whose color stumps me. I might name them all after candy...
> 
> This one just looks so Bowie-eque it makes me laugh.


It's official.... I MUST have some frizzles!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

WeeLittleChicken said:


> I should update too. I finally got some of Popcorn's chicks to hatch. He's the little frizzle Serama that started this thread. Here's the frizzled chickies I ended up with. I think there's two 'roos and three pullets. The smaller ones are a week younger.


They made me smile but I don't see any frizzles in my future?!?!?

Great BLOG, too by the way!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Awe, thanks. I have been pretty bad about the blog. Just updated it today... haha.

The frizzles are a riot. I can't help but love their crazy curly feathers and the colors in the Seramas are so much fun. Took this snap today. I wish it were clearer but it still made me laugh - my wee dun and black frizzle roo.










This one reminds me of the evil muppets in The Dark Crystal...


----------



## heyheypaula

Those chicks are beautiful!! If you are interested in selling a few of those eggs please, please let me know!


----------



## Energyvet

I often look at my non bearded silkies and think of the same movie. Lol


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

heyheypaula - I am actually trying to raise these little ones up so they can give me enough eggs to sell for hatching. Might take me a few months but I will certainly let you know how it goes! 

Energy vet - Fwew. Glad it's not just me that sees these things!


----------

